# If anyone is interested in wrapping this into a port...



## m6tt (Dec 22, 2012)

I worked on getting Return To Castle Wolfenstein to work natively, without the linuxulator. I talked to the ioquake3 maintainer Ionkamikaze, who then cleaned up my code hackery and sent a git pull request that was subsequently ignored upstream. That being said, the code is here: https://gitorious.org/~lonkamikaze/rtcw/rtcw-freebsd

It seems to run without issue and works on 32/64bit X86 at least, but I don't really have time to make a port or maintain it. If someone wanted to take over making it into a port and submitting it, we'd have a native port of this game.

It should be possible to reuse some of the code to get enemy territory to work as well, but I haven't tried hacking on that yet.

Happy holidays


----------



## mix_room (Jan 11, 2013)

It really isn't all that difficult to create a port if the code is already compiling correctly. 

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/

And if you are in a rush: 
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/quick-porting.html


----------



## m6tt (Jan 13, 2013)

It compiles fine, just wasn't much interested in becoming its maintainer. I might get around to making it a port eventually (maybe), but I figured if anyone else wanted a port project, or was interested in the game they can have the working code.


----------



## kpa (Jan 13, 2013)

m6tt said:
			
		

> It compiles fine, just wasn't much interested in becoming its maintainer. I might get around to making it a port eventually (maybe), but I figured if anyone else wanted a port project, or was interested in the game they can have the working code.



Most of the port maintainers are people just like you and me. It's usually not too much work to be the maintainer if the ported application is otherwise sane and doesn't need much patching to get to work on FreeBSD.


----------

